# Seriousely?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Unlock Your Car


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Read the comments...Mythbusters busted the story. Guess it doesn't work. I don't see how it could anyway.
Ken


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I think that this is partially true as I tested it myself. Like Mythbusters proved, it doesn't work over long distances. However, I tried it with my friend. We tested the range of the transmitter without a phone, about 100ft. Then I called him and held the remote next to the phone and walked almost a quarter of a mile away and we were still able to lock and unlock the phone. I haven't been able to explain it as a cell phone takes voice waves, converts them digitally and sends them to the other phone. They are not designed to retransmit or repeat radio signals which are much different than voice waves. Maybe the signal piggybacked on the cell signal somehow? Not sure but it was the craziest thing.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Here's another video about doing this: Rebuttal


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

I suggest we all carry tennis balls in our pockets and leave the keys at home. I'll bet a tennis ball could start the car as well. LOL


----------

